# Severed TV lead



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

How best to replace the cable from a Winegard batwing antenna severed at roof level on my 03 Itasca Suncruiser class A.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Coaxial cable replace*

How much cable is seen or where is the cable cut? Is the cable cut at roof? Can ya see the cable inside the RV? In most cases a new piece of cable is connected to the cut end and pulled to where needed. Some times the antenna or inside connection cover must be removed. If sufficient cable is available a coupling can be used to rejoin the cables. Frank


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

Frank, I was able to pull about an inch up through the roof so I may be able to clean the insulation and connect a pull wire to it and feed that back to the amp. The ceiling is filled with a hard insulation and has the ducting for the A/C / heatpump in it. The cable was brittle and the repeated raising of the antenna just did it in. The area above the dash is a little tricky to get into but when the weather clears in the next few days I will get back up there. I got the TV working with a couple of clip leads so that gives me some time. Thank you for your reply. Charlie


----------

